# Proper shock leader for 6-8oz weight +chunk



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

This is going to be my first time using a proper conventional chunking outfit. I've got a 12 foot XH Tsunami Trophy Series Surf rod (rated 20-40# and 6-10oz.) paired up with a daiwa sealine x HV 40. I'll be using 30# big game as my main line. What size shocker do I need? Is it really 10# for every ounce or should 60# pretty much cover it all? I've got 60# "Ande Leader Material" and 80#Stren High Impact Monofilament Leader". Should this stuff work as a shocker or is it too stiff? I've used them both for leader material and for that purpose it works well. Both leader materials are stiff so I'm not sure if for a shocker I need something softer like big game. I'll be chunking bunker chunks and sometimes even the head. What test and brand line would u recommend as a shocker for this application?
Thanks,
Chinookhead


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

all you need is regular 50 # ande line


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Well*

Rule of thumb is 10 pounds per ounce of rig.

From what I have found and asked of others on this board is most use a 40-50 lb shock. but remember you get what you pay for. And change the shock every trip or every big fish/ anytime it is put to good work, ie: against rocks, etc.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*rebel*

So u think the Ande leader material that I already have is too stiff?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The Ande is fine.*

40 to 60lb Ande works well for a shocker. IMO, I would drop the running line to 14 to 17lb. Your goin to lose allot of distance casting 30lb line. .....Goodluck & tightlines


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i think that the LEADER materail is too stiff IMHO


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Already good answers.

Yes, the generally accepted "rule" is to use 10# shock leader for every ounce of weight.

I read into that, "for really hard casting". It's for that reason that 60-80# shock line seems to be the safety norm for hard throwing of the "heavier" weights, say 6-8 ounces. In my hands, any more weight than that becomes less of a hard cast, and 80# is usually also enough.

I like to think that the shock line is an extension of my running line, so I use regular line for the shock leader. Might also note that the heavy stiff stuff makes for horrible knot tying. Much easier making a line to line connection with the heavy regular line.

And as already mentioned, change your shock line often.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I have that same rod with the Daiwa 30. I use 20lb main line and a 40 lb ande Shocker. This works fine for up to 6oz. (weight + bait). I'll go up to 50lb shocker only if I have to toss 8oz+ bait. That rod is rated at 6-10 oz but I think the sweet spot is right at a total of 6 oz. Any more weight than that tends to overload the rod and you wind up with a lob cast= shorter distance.

My .02


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Ahhh, heck, my two cents, probably worth less but here goes. Use 15 pound test Ande line as the main, and top with two and a half rod lengths of forty pound BPS brand mono. Has done me well tossing anywhere from 4 ounces up to ten ounces :--| and bait at AI.

Another thing I figure, the heavier the shock line, the more resistance, and well with my casting, can't afford to lose distance.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shaggy you bring up a good point, fishing AI you are alot of times fishing in solitude.When fishing in a crowd it is important to use higher shock for safety. That being said I usally use 50# reg ande line as I try to stay outta crowds.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

shaggy said:


> Another thing I figure, the heavier the shock line, the more resistance, and well with my casting, can't afford to lose distance.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


A good two cents Shag, but this is also a consideration - a lower stretch (heavier) shock line could get you more distance than a (thinner) line with more stretch. It's generally accepted that "lower stretch = more distance".

Find that low stretch shock line in a higher lb test with the thinnest diam for that lb test, and you're onto something!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

BigWillJ said:


> A good two cents Shag, but this is also a consideration - a lower stretch (heavier) shock line could get you more distance than a (thinner) line with more stretch. It's generally accepted that "lower stretch = more distance".
> 
> Find that low stretch shock line in a higher lb test with the thinnest diam for that lb test, and you're onto something!


As Dog said, usuallyfishing in solitude so the only one bound to get killed is me. Also as my grand daddy taught me , if it AIn't broke, don't fix it.

Now, that said, BigWillJ, they say ya can teach an old (not salty, YET!  ) dog new tricks, so, figure if changing shock leader every few trips Spring and Fall season, what would a good economical line meeting your specifications be that you would recommend if one changes shock leader every few trips? 

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Shock leader*

First off, thanks for all of the replies. I guess I'll go with 60# Ande since sometimes i fish in crowds--often not a fishing crowd since i live in NYC. However, I'm not going to be doing power casts. I agree the leader material feels too stiff for casting and especially for knots. Which knot do u recommend for connecting the shock to the main line? An Albright? Does the albright need a "lock" like u do with braid? I've tried the bimini and that's too complicated for me. Aso, shaggy what brand is "BPS". It's a little upsetting hearing that a rod rated for 6-10oz. is only good for 6. I was expecting 8 to still be ok. It was the stiffest rod that I could find in my tackle shop aside from an ugly stik that is the diameter of my wrists!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

chinookhead' BPS is Bass Pro Shops, and who or where diod you hear the sweet spot on your rod was 6 ounces?

I have rods rated 6 - 10 and some up to 12 ounces. 6 - 10 are Ocean Masters, (Bass Pro Shops) and can sling 6 eaily, but hard to load, 8 ounces is probably wher it ought to be, but slinging 8Nbait gets tireing. Go out, and you will find YOUR sweet weight with your catsing, but feel 60 pound is slightly overkill, and that there is just my opinion. Me, if no crowds, or for that matter nobody, go 40 pound, and as the Doggie suggested in a crowd, go 50 pound!

But, most of all, have fun and good luck!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Tsunami XH*

Hey Shaggy, it was Surfcat who has the same rod as me who said that the rod's sweet spot is really just 6 oz. I will be having fun next wednesday catching cocktails, since the big ones moved north a couple weeks ago, but i'lll still have fun using my first real chunkin set-up and it'll be my first time using a conventional reel. U guys would have laughed at me if u saw me on the beach. I've been using since I started ocean fishing last october a 7'6 BPS bionic blade bass flippin stik with an abu 65000C as my surf chunkin set-up (was my musky casting set-up in lake St. Clair) and I was also using a 11 foot noodle rod with 10lb test...it was wild hooking bass on that thing, but for 2 hours i can't fish when the tide is really ripping...not anymore. I guess I'll be going with 50# ande shocker. I'm about to find out if I can cast.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Chinook*

I didn't mean to make it sound like the tsunami will explode if you toss more than 6, just that is where I get the most distance for me. It'll toss 8 just not as far. 

What I don't like is the way some manufacturers over rate their rods. The Ocean Masters will handle every bit of their stated capacity, I haven't tried it and don't think I would want to try maxing out the tsunami at it's rating of 10 oz. 

Howerver I have no problem tossing a 6 oz weight 125 yds with the tsunami. When I add a good chunk of bait to it I'm estimating maybe 80 to 90 yds tops. If I need additional weight due to the current I swap out the tsunami for one of my custom heavers that are rated up to 16 oz. 

But I like the tsunami more for all day casting and if I can get by with a 5 or 6 oz weight and small bait it is my go to rod.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 3, 2005)

chinookhead said:


> I've tried the bimini and that's too complicated for me.



... Learn this knot and master it. Maybe in time, you'll be glad you did.

.. Obviously we all have different methods of fishing. Where I live is so different from up there. I use a bimini straight to my leader. Actually, I use a bimini, different lengths depending,... on maybe 90% of my rods for almost everything.It is lighter, less diameter, and reels straight into the reel without ever rubbing against the guides. That is once you've learned the know properly.I do a lot of beach fishing down here in the spring, and I'll put my Shimanos with 6 ounces just as far, and maybe farther than some of you may think. Overweighting will only cause you to lose distance in a cast. BTW, the rods and reels I am refering to are Shimano Calcutta 700's /25lb.test on 12 ft. Harrington blanks.

Different strokes for different folks. But my ways are very productive for me, and I would continue the ways I know, no matter where I fish.


----------



## Rob (Jan 7, 2005)

What type of cast are you folks doing? pendulum, hatteras, OTG?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

shaggy said:


> ....what would a good economical line meeting your specifications be that you would recommend if one changes shock leader every few trips?
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


I like and use what you use - the BPS stuff (Offshore Angler Tight Line), which is very reasonably priced, and can be had on sale for half that price!

Have also used Trilene Big Game and Ande Premium Mono with good results.

Price of running line and shock line generally shouldn't be an issue when we consider it's the only thing between us and possibly losing a prize fish, though the inexpensive BPS stuff has been good to me also.

It's been my experience to consider low stretch as more import than thinner diameter, especially when hard tossing in the surf for a little more distance.

FWIW:

If it's still available, 60# Trilene BG (in solar) is .762mm/.030in.

Ande Prem Mono (Envy Green) is .78mm/.031in.

Offshore Angler Tight Line (yellow) is .78mm/.031in.

About knots that I use - I like easy knots for line to line connections. For my surf fishing habits, a simple figure eight knot in the shocker to a clinch knot, or uni-knot, or grinner knot in the running line all work well. Have also used same knots together in both lines with success - clinch to clinch, uni to uni, etc. Also have been known to double my running line when tying it to a heavier shocker, while using a very simple overhand knot in the heavier line. All of these knots have worked for me on non-levelwinds, levelwinds, and spinners.

It's been said that any good connection depends on learning to tie your choice of knots properly. Those who fish more often for the big boys swear by the Aussie Braids, Albright Special or Bimini Twist, and rightfully so. But my lazy knot tying, using the easy knots, has done me well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Bottom line is...*

The rod holds the reel
The reel holds the line
The *line* line holds the fish...

Sandcrab


----------

